# Linhas isobáricas



## Zapiao (10 Set 2009 às 21:25)

Boas, alguem pode explicar como sao feitas as cartas com linhas isóbaricas? No fundo pretendo saber de onde proveem os valores visto q algumas "atravessam" os oceanos.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 21:26)

*Re: Linhas isóbaricas*

Penso que são informações provenientes dos satélites meteorológicos.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Set 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Linhas isóbaricas*



*Dave* disse:


> Penso que são informações provenientes dos satélites meteorológicos.



Mas como sao obtidas?


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Linhas isóbaricas*



Zapiao disse:


> Mas como sao obtidas?



Não sei bem, mas com certeza a diferença de pressão atmosférica mostrará algum tipo de informação perante os equipamentos especiais do satélite.


----------



## ridelightning (13 Set 2009 às 01:49)

As isóbaras, sobre o mar, são traçadas com base na informação fornecida por bóias e barcos "apetrechados" para o efeito.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2009 às 13:09)

Tudo com medições no local claro! Não com satélites..
Claro que as medições em muitos sítios são escassas, o que se pode e faz depois com imagens de satélite é apenas utilizá-las para ajudar na interpolação ou "imaginação" na ligação das linhas nos muitos sítios onde não há medições, de acordo com a visão da situação sinóptica que essas imagens dão..
Os valores concretos são claro de medições de estações em terra, barcos ou bóias!


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 16:03)

rozzo disse:


> Tudo com medições no local claro! Não com satélites..
> Claro que as medições em muitos sítios são escassas, o que se pode e faz depois com imagens de satélite é apenas utilizá-las para ajudar na interpolação ou "imaginação" na ligação das linhas nos muitos sítios onde não há medições, de acordo com a visão da situação sinóptica que essas imagens dão..
> Os valores concretos são claro de medições de estações em terra, barcos ou bóias!


Epá excelente esclarecimento !!! É q sempre me fez confusão aonde iriam buscar essas medições "in the midle ocean". Sempre considerei as cartas isóbaricas muito importantes p prever o tempo mas tinha esse vazio no respeita ás medições. Pressão: 1014mb


----------

